# Where can I buy and sell used babycarrier?



## claudi81 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am from Germany and bought a ton of nice Didymos wraps and mei thai. I am afraid ebay is not the right place and few people know them or apreciate the quality to pay a good price.

I have to many and would like to sell some of my Didymos Mei thais for instance, but where I am not in any babywearing groups or forums.

Thanks for any tips


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

There's the MDC Trading Post here and also babywearer.com! I'm looking for a used Didy wrap and that's where I look.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Hyena Cart also has an area for reselling - http://hyenacart.com/stores/Spots_corner/


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

There's also a really popular Facebook page for selling swapping babywraps that you can search for.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

www.naturalmamas.co.uk has a very active FSOT forums and considering shipping costs it's probably a better option for you than most of the North American based markets.

www.stillen-und-tragen.de/forum/ seems to be the best known German forum. I don't speak German so I actually don't know if they have a place to sell or not but I have no doubt the members there have some place they buy/sell/trade.


----------



## claudi81 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the reply I will check that out!!


----------



## delicate_sunshine (May 2, 2008)

There is also a babywearing BST forum on diaperswappers.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

i second the Babywearer ! http://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php


----------

